# تحميل ارت كام 2010 بهذه الطريقه اشتغل معي .4/2/1435هـ



## سعــــد ss (7 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعد معاناة شهر باكمله مع تفعيل وتنصيب برنامج ارت كام الحمد لله اشتغل 
طبعا انا اريد artcam pro والبرنامج الذي تنصب ليس هو انما برنامج artcam jwellsmith مع ان اختياري من البداية في التنصيب كان artcam pro ولكن لافرق بين البرنامجين الا وجود اضافات في الجويل سميث من ادوات تخص الخواتم والاحجار الكريمة حسب ماقرات في المنتديات الاجنبية .

المشكلة الاولى التي تخطيتها هي اصدار الويندوز 64 بت 
1- فرمته للجهاز وتنصيب ويندوز سفن التمات 32 بت سيرفس باك ون windows ultimate 7 ) (32bit ) service pack 1).
2-تنصيب البرنامج install
3- وبعده الخطوات التاليه :
أ-انشاء هذا المسار :
C: \ dcam \ config \ pass
ووضع ملف dcam.paf بداخله .

ب-انشاء ملف بمسمى win7 في الـ C ونسخ ملف PM2011بداخله 

ج - تشغيل Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider واختيار enable test mode ثم next ثم اعادة تشغيل الجهاز 

د- عندما يشتغل الجهاز تلاحظ في اسفل سطح المكتب الى اليمين كتابة وضع الاختبار test mode

هـ- نذهب الى C:\win7\32_bit MultiKey ونشغل Install MultiKey "اكثر من مرة "الى ان يظهر على اليسار في اسفل سطح المكتب تثبيت مفتاح safenet USB اذا تم التثبيت نكمل بتشغيل ملف الريجستري 
delcam.regثم نضغط موافق .

و- نفعل الكراك والباتش

حملت البرنامج من موضوع الاخ الكريم *hamzav8*

وهذا رابط الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/339456-ArtCam-2010-video?highlight=artcam


ولاانسى اشكر منتدى المهندسين العرب وكل الاعضاء المتعاونين فيه ​


----------



## im alive (8 ديسمبر 2013)

انا فعلت البرنامج واشتغل بس فى حاجة غريبة جدا بتحصل معايا فيعتبر البرنامج مش شغال

ان لما بختار ارسم دائرة او مستطيل او اى شى لا تظهر النافذة الخاصة بالاختيار وبكدة مش بعرف احدد المقاس المطلوب

يارب تكونو فهمتو قصدى والقى حل للمشكلة دى عندكم


----------



## سعــــد ss (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ماادري يمكن احد الاخوان يفيدك في الرسم .
انا شغلي كله تحويل صور


----------



## im alive (9 ديسمبر 2013)

لا يا اخى الموضوع مالهوش علاقة بلرسم المشكلة بلبرنامج انا هرفق صورة توضح المشكلة


----------



## سعــــد ss (10 ديسمبر 2013)

ماادري ايش المشكلة اللي عندك لكن من ناحية ادوات البرنامج شغاله وهذي الصورة .


----------



## im alive (10 ديسمبر 2013)

صور من ارت كام نسخة 9 لتوضيح المشكلة اكثر


----------



## abdelhameid (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## او ادم (6 يونيو 2015)

*شكرا على البرنامج*

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لك


----------

